# Samurai Showdown II running fast | Amazon-Games (Sega Neo Geo)



## 0-8-15 (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei dem aktuell erhältlichen Samurai Showdown II Twitch Prime habe ich das Problem, dass diese Spiel einfach xx-fach an Geschwindigkeit emuliert (?), sodass es unspielbar wird.

Hat jemand zufällig diesen Problem behoben?

In den Optionen unter Time-Speed hatte ich bereits Slow eingestellt, jedoch ohne Besserung. 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

